# Gen 2 diesel mods



## Cruz18 (May 1, 2020)

So I’ve been reading and reading on this site and other websites and haven’t found any kind of tunes or any sort of modifications. I’m looking to make my car scream diesel but haven’t had any luck have any of you found anything if so what websites are you finding this stuff on


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It's supported by EFILive for tuning.


----------



## Cruz18 (May 1, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> It's supported by EFILive for tuning.


Yeah I seen that so does that mean I can go one there website and buy the flash scan v2? That’s the one I seen oz tuner post a pic of awhile back


----------

